# Training for a 10 mile TT



## Dale Cannon (15 May 2015)

Evening

I couldn’t see another thread specific to my queries, but please direct me if there is one.

I bought my first road bike about 18 months ago and now plan to do my first official time trial in the next few weeks. I’m from a strong running background so completed a few duathlons since getting into cycling (it seemed like a good way to combine the two). I’m really enjoying the bike, so now want to focus on specific cycling goals, the first being a 10 mile time trial. 

Because I feel very confident and experienced in training for running I’m very aware that I don’t have a clue how to train specifically & smartly for the bike. I’m obviously reading as much as I can but wondered if anyone could give me some starters or ‘staple’ 10 mile TT sessions. I like to avoid coming up myself with impossible / useless sessions!

I own a TT bike (the dangers of being offered a 40% discount in the Specialized shop!) as otherwise I wouldn’t be competitive at the front in duathlons (that’s how I rationalised it!). On the turbo during winter I was doing some interval sessions (i.e. 6x5mins off 2mins) based on HR, and some sufferfest videos. I’m now getting out on the road on the TT and putting in some efforts on the local 10 & 5 courses, as well as getting out on my road bike. 

I recently planned to do a local 10 TT but they moved the date; I did the course anyway and clocked 23:52. I’ve now joined a club so have TTs planned in the coming months. Any advice at all regarding TT’s and training structure / sessions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jazzkat (16 May 2015)

People do seem reticent to give specific advice, probably because everyone is different.
I'm no expert, but it sounds to me like you've got it covered. 2x20 intervals are also good as they are much more like the effort you put in on a TT but so much of a TT is about pacing, go off too hard and you stand a big chance of blowing up. It depends on the course too, my local course is quite hilly and often with the wind in your face on the return leg so pacing is important.
I'd say you have done the training and I assume that your position on the bike is good as that can make quite a difference, so now you just need to do some!


----------



## Justinslow (16 May 2015)

Dale Cannon said:


> Evening
> 
> I couldn’t see another thread specific to my queries, but please direct me if there is one.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing just fine!
I've just started too, but on a regular road bike with TT bars, I don't have a turbo so have just been upping my pace on road rides whenever I can. With a young family I find it hard to devote the time to training, so I just do what I can and just try to enjoy my riding!


----------



## ayceejay (16 May 2015)

That is pretty tasty (unofficial) time there Dale so I think you are on the right road, so to speak  so just keep doing what you are doing, just remember that we are at the beginning of the season so if you have a particular event in mind try not to peak before then.
A 10 is often out and back and a lot of time can be lost at the turn around so as well as the above suggestions spend a little time on your bike handling.
If rob comes along he can offer something more specific.


----------



## midlife (18 May 2015)

The people at work that TT babble on a lot of the time about riding to the watts they produce and training to that ......

Shaun


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 May 2015)

As said, you're doing fine at the moment. You need to ride a few first to see where you need to improve, and I guarantee that time trialist who switched to a bit of road racing as well almost immediately saw an improvement in their times. There's nothing like having to hang on to faster riders for increasing your pain threshold.


----------



## wam68 (19 May 2015)

23.52 on a 10 mile TT is a great time.  

Doesn't look like your gonna need much advice if that's your first TT time.


----------



## Dale Cannon (21 May 2015)

Thanks for the replies. A few people have mentioned the 2*20 session, so I reckon I'll give that a go.


----------



## moo (22 May 2015)

http://cyclinguphill.com/10-mile-time-trials-training-racing/

Covers pretty much everything.


----------



## Dale Cannon (22 May 2015)

moo said:


> http://cyclinguphill.com/10-mile-time-trials-training-racing/
> 
> Covers pretty much everything.


Cheers for the link - looks like it will be pretty useful


----------

